# leak



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

Has any one ever experienced oil leaking from the timing chain cover on an Altima 95. is this a common problem or am I one of the few lucky ones. I bought my Altima 95 new. At 70, 000 miles it developed the leak I described. That was strange to me to have such problem at a relatively low mileage. Any advice what I can do. The price tag for fixing it is way ove $1000.00 (dealer's quote). any recommedations....thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is it the upper timing chain cover? if it is, thats an easy fix. pull the valve cover and the upper timing cover. clean it all up and place a small amount of silicone over the old gasket. part of the head gasket seals the timing cover, so thats where the 1000 bucks came from.


----------

